# two cats in California (1 Maine ****)



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Someone on a dog forum I go to is looking for a home for her mother's two cats as her mother is going into assisted living and if a home is not found for the cats by Saturday both will be put to sleep. One is a Maine **** and I'm trying to get more information on both of them but I don't know how much the daughter knows.
She said they are in the Orange county/LA county area. Is anyone in that area looking for a cat or is able to find one or both of them a home? They are being boarded right now. I'll post when I get more info.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Here is more information: Both are female around 8-9 years old. The Maine **** is named Emma and the other cat is a Calico Norwegian Forest Cat names Dinah Mae. Emma is a Grey Tabby Maine ****. Emma is a calm, confident cat and bonds closely to one person, she is dominant with other cats. Dinah Mae is a very shy cat which she thinks is because of Emma. Anyone willing to own or foster?


----------

